# Alterntive to tripod mount ring



## gekko (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

I own the EF 70-200 2.8 L IS II, which has a tripod mount ring. I rarely use a tripod, so generally I find the tripod mount ring is in the way. I therefore generally shoot without the tripod mount ring. My "problem" is that when the tripod mount ring is not on the lens, there are screws etc sticking out of the lens, and quite simply it does not look good. My question is therefore: 

Do you know of any product I can mount on the lens that will hide the "ugly" parts where the tripod mount ring should have been? I'm thinking someting in the line of the tripod mount ring, but without the tripod foot, making it a simple "cover up" ring.

Thanks.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 30, 2013)

no I don't.
for me most of the time it is attached ( it looks more elegant that way, but for me that doesn't really matter ) to get it out of the way I turn it to the top slightly towards the handgrip and use it as a handle to carry lens and camera around.


----------



## drummstikk (May 30, 2013)

I have to admit, I never "RTFM'ed" on this lens, and it was literally years before I even knew the tripod collar was removable. Further, I have no idea why anyone would want to. 

It is the ideal palm rest, allowing the lens to seat firmly in your hand while raising it up just enough to allow finger tip control of zoom and focus rings. Just loosen the knob and it can transition from vertical to horizontal and back in a second. It's an OK carrying handle and is also good to keep the lens hanging at the ready in your jeans pocket while you use a different lens. 

I never find it to be "in the way" and it diminishes the handling of the lens when not attached. And not that this really matters, but the original poster is quite correct that the lens just looks wrong without it.

Like The Beatles said, "Let it be. . ."


----------



## Menace (May 30, 2013)

My Black Rapid strap attaches to the lens ring providing nice weight balance - also to me the lens looks 'naked' without the ring.


----------



## brad-man (May 30, 2013)

A hammer and a cold chisel should do it. I'd have to agree with drummstikk that the foot offers excellent support while shooting. If you _must_ streamline your lens, I suppose you could cover up the nubbies with a LiveStrong wrist band. They should be available pretty cheap


----------



## bholliman (May 30, 2013)

Menace said:


> My Black Rapid strap attaches to the lens ring providing nice weight balance - also to me the lens looks 'naked' without the ring.



+1 even when I'm not using a tripod, the ring is attached to my Black Rapid strap makes the camera/lens combo very nicely balanced. I've used the lens without the ring a few times indoors and its does look a little strange. The suggestion by Timothy Bruce to reverse it and use as a handle seems like a good option.


----------



## viggen61 (May 30, 2013)

I have the 100-400, which is about the same size and weight as the 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM II, and I can't imagine not keeping the collar on the lens.

In the very rare cases when it would be "in the way" it is very easy to loosen the knob and swing the foot to a position where it is not in the way.

But I find it very handy as a rest, and more comfortable than trying to hold the lens barrel. I do have a Wimberley P20 plate which makes the foot a bit longer, but it also fits my hands better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> But I find it very handy as a rest, and more comfortable than trying to hold the lens barrel. I do have a Wimberley P20 plate which makes the foot a bit longer, but it also fits my hands better.



Ditto.


----------



## msowsun (May 31, 2013)

Here is an informal Poll on the subject of EF 70-200mm 2.8 tripod rings: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=7727815#post7727815

About 1/3 leave the ring off the lens.


----------



## msowsun (May 31, 2013)

Here is another use for the tripod ring: 


"Poor man's flash bracket"


----------



## mwh1964 (May 31, 2013)

Leave it on thus preventing misplacing it for when you really need it.


----------



## gekko (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 
Seems the product I was looking for doesn't exist, so I guess the tripod mount ring will stay on.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > But I find it very handy as a rest, and more comfortable than trying to hold the lens barrel. I do have a Wimberley P20 plate which makes the foot a bit longer, but it also fits my hands better.
> ...



on a gripped or 1D body the foot is convenient and comfortable but on an ungripped body I too find it gets in the way so typically mine is removed and in my bag with a plate attached as mentioned above. personally i dont worry about the screws. Are you a little OCD to be THAT worried about this?


----------

